# 2011 Sierra remote starter



## thermalman03 (Dec 31, 2010)

I put a viper 5301 car starter in my 2011 Sierra yesterday and if I start if the remote then try to unlock the doors with the remote the truck shuts off. Does anyone know if there is a way around this?


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

thermalman03 said:


> I put a viper 5301 car starter in my 2011 Sierra yesterday and if I start if the remote then try to unlock the doors with the remote the truck shuts off. Does anyone know if there is a way around this?


 Your hitting the wrong button or have it programmed wrong, unlock shouldnt effect the running of the truck.


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

it would if this wire is not neutralized upon unlocking:
LOCK MOTOR WIRE BLUE/RED (+) 5-wire type in DRIVERS KICK PANEL, (WHITE, 12-Pin Plug) Pin 11


----------

